

Man is born free, and everywhere he is in chains-- of his technology. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/business/yourmoney/24every.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
asdflkj
If you're wondering whether to read this, or if the article is as banal as the
headline suggests: it's the latter.

------
dandelany
Reading this, I wondered what kind of idiot could convince the New York Times
to publish such stuffy, cliche drivel. Then I got to the bottom:

"Ben Stein is a lawyer, writer, actor and economist."

Ah, it all makes sense now.

